# Do You Guyz Feed P's With The Light On, or Off



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I usually feed my rhom with the tank light on, and when I do that he casually swims up to the food, and sucks it in his mouth. Last night I fed him with the light off, and he absolutely went bezurk. He was crazy, he swam so quickly to the food, snatched it in his teeth, and chewed the sh*t out of it.

I was just wondering if you guys feed your piranha's with the tank lights on or off.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

either or for me ...my p's dont care as soon as food hits the water my pygos are off and running...


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

I usually turn the light off when I feed them at night, and since I've made a habit out of it - when I do it they sort of "wake up" and start circling the top of the tank, waiting for their meal.

+Sarah


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

light on. started doing this since i first got him but he also doesnt mind eating with a bunch of people around.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i feed my spilo with lights off because he hides behind a rock all day and when the lights are off he comes and hunts. i feed my rbps with light on because they seem to enjoy the lighted side of my 55g. they hunt with lights on or off


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i turn it off about 5 minutes prior to when i feed them, so it's like they just come out, then i feed them and then they go bezerk.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Lights on for me ... I try to train them to associate light with food.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Lights on for me ... I try to train them to associate light with food.


 I have been doing the same because feeding is part of the joy of having them for me, and I want to see them get after it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

tweaked said:


> Lights on for me ... I try to train them to associate light with food.


 I also did this form when they were babies. Works great.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i do both, they seem to prefer lights off, but i like lights on, and i am the law! ahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed my piranha's with lights on - my reds usually show me that they are hungry: they come up to the surface, follow me if I walk past their tank, and will dart towards my finger, hoping for a nice meal. So it's pretty hard to overlook when they are hungry...
My manny is also fed with the lights on, but he's much less outgoing, and will usually let the food be until it's quiet in the room. In 5 months or so, I have seen him eat only a few times.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Mines really dont care.. on or off they go for it.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I leave the light on when feeding my reds. But my rhom will only eat when lights are off.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I leave the lights on....trying to train them....they run like hell when I approch the tank but calm down after a minute or if I move 3 feet away.....then they start to feed.....although I have only had them for a week tomorrow so I dunno what there typical behaivoure (damn i can't spell) is like


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed mine with the lights on and also off. My reds will eat with the lights on, my Spilo CF will not.


----------



## anstey (Oct 9, 2003)

I feed them with the lights on but they will only eat it when I turn the lights off mostly unless they are really hungry..
Ryan


----------

